# Beginners Route?



## GetSwullll (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello A-Fam!

Finally diving into the diet a little more as I'm now 30 years old and "EATING BIG" and counting macros still shows on the stomach, cholesterol, etc no matter of the work I put into the gym. 

What's some beginners guides to toss my way just in opinion of the board, as of done my research..

*what ratio of whole eggs to egg whites you take
*when/how often you incorporate red meat into the chicken/fish meals, 
*if you're pushing 2g protein per lb body weight, do you keep that ratio while on gear,?
*do you keep you're caloric intake the same while on gear as off..if you're goal is always to just put on mass?

thanks all


----------



## Sully (Feb 15, 2016)

Always eat the whole egg. The yolk is the most nutrient dense part of the egg. Egg whites alone are wasteful. If you need more protein for breakfast, add a few slices of turkey breast, lean ham, or a scoop of whey isolate powder.


----------



## squatster (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree with lil sully
I always did whole eggs to the shows
On the juice I be leave in using more good and protein. You want it there for when your body says it is ready for it


----------



## Sully (Feb 15, 2016)

When it comes to red meat I say eat it whenever u want, so long as it fits within your macro breakdown. It's hard for me to eat a lot of really lean red meat as it gets so tough and chewy. If you have room for fat in your macros and red meat is what you want, nothing beats a big bone-in ribeye. If you can find all grass fed beef at a reasonable price, it's a better alternative to regular beef. The fat content is usually lower, plus it contains a higher ratio of good quality fats than regular beef. 

But in the end, it comes down to your macro breakdown more than it does the species of the protein.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 15, 2016)

Great advice!


----------



## GetSwullll (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks to all...always good feedback around here!!!

*I'll fit the red-meats into Macros whenever needing a change of taste.
*I'll be gearing up here in March, so I'll research on how much higher to take my caloric intake while on gear, versus just staying in a surplus while off. 
*Protein keep around 2g per lb unless while on yall are hearing different.


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 3, 2016)

6ft
228 lbs
Est 15% BF

Been off a year for back injury, and back in gym past couple months. Gearing up in April. 

What's some popular macro ratio you guys are trying, and any Apps out there you find most useful. 

If I take in 2g protein per lb, 50% Protein / 40 Carbs / 10% fats is what I was thinking at 3500 calories total.


----------

